# Cobia season isn't far....



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...and I just recently got our first delivery of Connor's Cobia jigs. They look great and I really like the added body he's added to the tails. I have 100 right now and plan on getting more. If you're looking to get some early, I've got some!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Post some pics!!


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Full Pull caught 2 cobes this morning in Destin:thumbsup:


----------



## harrytgibson (Jul 10, 2011)

I can't wait to get out there


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll get some up later. They're purrrty


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

No way!!!! They didn't catch 2 already. Are you serious????


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

I heard about Cobia run in March-April in Navarre and just wonder if you can catch them on the surf or pier?


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

The pier is ideal or you can use a step ladder in the sandbar and spot them, but make sure you do the ladder thing away from the pier.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

standrew said:


> Full Pull caught 2 cobes this morning in Destin:thumbsup:


 

Yall get out there and start looking for them! this weekend should be good!! :thumbup:


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

jross31455 said:


> The pier is ideal or you can use a step ladder in the sandbar and spot them, but make sure you do the ladder thing away from the pier.



Those Pier folks get upset if you get to close to them. Last spring, I moved away, from what I thought was a reasonable distance a couple 100yds at least and some guy chuncked his lead as far as he could and landed about 20yds shy of the boat.....


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Anybody got any pics of the Cobia caught recently?? I've been hearing some tall tales. Hope they are already here. Havent seen none on Pensacola Pier


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Scout800 said:


> Those Pier folks get upset if you get to close to them. Last spring, I moved away, from what I thought was a reasonable distance a couple 100yds at least and some guy chuncked his lead as far as he could and landed about 20yds shy of the boat.....


well the reason is that your in a boat and there is no need to be so close to the pier. People on the pier dont have the advantage of a boat and it would be polite if you give them room. If someone can cast there jig within 20 yards of your boat then that should be a sign that your too close. Im just saying.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

standrew said:


> Full Pull caught 2 cobes this morning in Destin:thumbsup:


 Full Pull is tied at the dock and no cobia have been on its deck in 2012.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah I made a few calls and I will agree with saltwater *******. but as you can tell everyone is itching for that first brown clown to be seen!!!!!


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

saltwater ******* said:


> Full Pull is tied at the dock and no cobia have been on its deck in 2012.


No kidding. That's been a joke on this forum since it changed hands from the fish the bridge forum around a decade ago. Full Pull has caught the first fish of the season numerous times. We all know they're not running yet (hence the wink w/ the thumbs up). With this warm weather my guess is March 12, nosebleed boat, 60' of water, 1 mile off the beach, just east of Destin. Then we'll all go looking and not catch any for a week or two.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

standrew said:


> No kidding. That's been a joke on this forum since it changed hands from the fish the bridge forum around a decade ago. Full Pull has caught the first fish of the season numerous times. We all know they're not running yet (hence the wink w/ the thumbs up). With this warm weather my guess is March 12, nosebleed boat, 60' of water, 1 mile off the beach, just east of Destin. Then we'll all go looking and not catch any for a week or two.


I was the one that caught the first one last year! :thumbup: But I'm thinking the 9th or a little sooner. ANd will be caught somewhere west of destin!!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Standrew, that's just rude. Now you've got me spreading rumors....


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice @ ultralite.... It's been a while since Ive been on the forum..... I used to be Lugerdog for all y'all old school peeps. Good to see a few OG's on this website still......:whistling:


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome back, Lugerdog! Everyone does still jokes about the 1st cobia of the year. The Pcola bouy was reporting 64.9 deg the other day and spanish are being caught at Navarre pier, so with all that you had me going.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Got one Ling rod that I will have done this weekend and one of my older ones stripped and ready to be rewrapped next week! Let the games begin!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That picture is awesome:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Scout800 said:


> Those Pier folks get upset if you get to close to them. Last spring, I moved away, from what I thought was a reasonable distance a couple 100yds at least and some guy chuncked his lead as far as he could and landed about 20yds shy of the boat.....


 
I agree with giving the pier folks plenty of room, but I can assure you that if I was for some reason close enough to the pier and my boat or someone on it got hit with a lead weight it wouldn't take me long to get on that pier and handle that situation.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

What charter do those two chicas run??? I will book that boat every weekend!!

TRP


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

jross31455 said:


> well the reason is that your in a boat and there is no need to be so close to the pier. People on the pier dont have the advantage of a boat and it would be polite if you give them room. If someone can cast there jig within 20 yards of your boat then that should be a sign that your too close. Im just saying.



We did an obvious deviation from the current track to give them room. It wasn't like I was under their lines, Lessoned learn though move about a mile out when approaching a pier.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ladder on the Sandbar? Do you mean you gotta Wade out a little, or just from shore? how big of a ladder??


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Ladder on the Sandbar? Do you mean you gotta Wade out a little, or just from shore? how big of a ladder??


Wade out a little bit. I have used a 12ft ladder before and sight fished for Pompano out in the sand bar. It was a awesome time. I wouldn't mind trying to hang a Ling from a ladder. I think it would be something diffrent and a new challenge!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've always wanted to set up some scaffolding out there on the bar and paddle out to it in kayak and sit there for the day.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I've always wanted to set up some scaffolding out there on the bar and paddle out to it in kayak and sit there for the day.


i will highly consider doing it this year, especially down the beach away from piers and what not and give it hell


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I've always wanted to set up some scaffolding out there on the bar and paddle out to it in kayak and sit there for the day.



If you can come up with the scaffolding Ill help put it up. Would definitely need some over sized feet for the base, I reckon some plywood would work


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Any wave action would certainly make things interesting. Oversized feet would be a must. What would be really cool is to have something wider about 2ft or so up the legs to allow it to sink in the sand and then spread outward. This may become a little ridiculous but it would be very cool. Could also kill some pomps while waiting for cobes.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Any wave action would certainly make things interesting. Oversized feet would be a must. What would be really cool is to have something wider about 2ft or so up the legs to allow it to sink in the sand and then spread outward. This may become a little ridiculous but it would be very cool. Could also kill some pomps while waiting for cobes.


Maybe this is the new cobia fishing trend lol

Looks doable judging by the bottom image


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

a ladder? how tall and just on the sandbar?


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

the tallest you can find. basically you want to put it somewhere safe and where you can get to it comfortably


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris V said:


> ...and I just recently got our first delivery of Connor's Cobia jigs. They look great and I really like the added body he's added to the tails. I have 100 right now and plan on getting more. If you're looking to get some early, I've got some!


What is the price, Chris?


----------

